# Hamilton Players?



## Archade (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi all,

Our group is getting thin due to work commitments, etc.  Are there any experienced D&D players in the Hamilton area?  Our group is currently running an FR D&D 3.5 campaign, with a group comprised of age 30+ mature gamers (most of them married with kids).

If there would be some interest, please let me know.


----------



## Neorealist (Sep 17, 2006)

*fr 3.5*



			
				Archade said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Our group is getting thin due to work commitments, etc.  Are there any experienced D&D players in the Hamilton area?  Our group is currently running an FR D&D 3.5 campaign, with a group comprised of age 30+ mature gamers (most of them married with kids).
> 
> If there would be some interest, please let me know.




I'm interested in hearing more about your game archade, that is if you are still looking for people that is. (forgot to check when you posted when i decided to reply  ) I'm 25 and I've got a wife and young daughter of my own. i live in st catharines, but i'm willing to drive a reasonable distance for a decent game.


----------



## Archade (Sep 18, 2006)

Cool!  PM me and we can talk ...


----------



## Neorealist (Sep 19, 2006)

*Technical Difficulties*

I don't seem to be able to private message you at the moment, so i tried sending you an email. But with spam filters and such being what they are today, i figure i'd post here as well just in case that email never made it to you for some reason.


----------



## Archade (Sep 20, 2006)

No problem - email me at checkyboy (at) gmail.com


----------



## LostInTartarus (Sep 24, 2006)

Archade said:
			
		

> Our group is getting thin due to work commitments, etc.  Are there any experienced D&D players in the Hamilton area?




I think I fit your demographic and I'm from Hamilton.  I'm looking more to the future as I'm pretty busy right now, but it would be nice to have some contacts in the area.  How often does your group meet, and how many other players are there?  How would you describe the type of game you play?  

Ever shop at Bayshore Hobby?

LiT


----------



## Archade (Sep 25, 2006)

Hiya!

My group plays every week on Thursdays.  I'd say we have all the toys for playing (big game room, bar fridge for drinks, tact-tiles, alea tools magnets, pretty much all the WOTC books on hand, lotsa D&D minis).  We tend to use a small handful of house rules (UA XP system, Action Points, a two-page handout of what we do differently and with campaign background info, etc).

Our style is a hodge-podge (what group isn't) of method actors, hacknslashers, rule gurus, social players, etc, made up of 30somethingish people, most of whom are married, and have kids.

We tend to play ongoing long campaigns based in the Forgotten Realms -- right now I'm running something loosely based on the Shackled City campaign (although it's significantly deviating from the original at this point).  The players tend to cooperate, although they have their own opinions, they sometimes work on backstories for their characters, and roleplay to varying degrees.  The PCs are now 14th level and are starting to realize the bad guys are really above them - they're still terrified of what's around the corner.

I'm the DM 90% of the time, and while I'm a method actor kind of player, and wish the group roleplayed a little more, I understand that's not everyone's cup of tea.  I'm pretty light-handed as the referee -- I allow a lot of what's out there in supplements, I listen to my players and what they want, and try to give fair warning on what sort of challenges I'll throw at the characters so they can build effective, happy PCs that can contribute to the game.

No one gets preferential treatment, the DM doesn't have a uber character, Elminster, Manshoon and all that lot haven't poked their nose in the campaign (but they are hearing rumors about the return of Tchazzar   ), we don't bog down in rule arguments (well, hardly ever), everyone gets along, beer pop and snacks are shared, deities don't smack the players around, if they want to go off the planned campaign, I try to accomodate them, everyone bathes, we try to stay focused on the game (operating word try), an in general have a good time.

That answer your questions?


----------



## LostInTartarus (Sep 27, 2006)

Archade said:
			
		

> That answer your questions?




Wow... that takes care of that.  Sounds like a great time.  I'll hang onto your email from above and contact you sometime.  

Thanks a lot.

LiT


----------



## Neorealist (Sep 28, 2006)

Your group sounds like pretty much the ideal bunch of guys to game with. So, when do i find out if i can join in your gaming?


----------



## Archade (Sep 29, 2006)

Shall I consider myself prodded?   

Just sent you an email ...


----------

